# Schweden sommer 2004



## AndreL (8. Juli 2004)

Hallo Leute,
wie einige wissen bin ich zurzeit in Hede / Schweden und mache den Fischen hier das Leben schwer. 
Die Bachforellen steigen gierig nach allem was auch nur im entferntesten einer Fliege ähnelt, ich habe 2 Mal auf hier in einem kleinen Fluss gefischt, mit dem Ergebnis einmal 8 Bachforellen und eine Äsche und das 2. mal 14 Bachforellen. 
Ausserdem bin ich gestern Abend mal zu einem etwas größerem Fluss gefahren um mein Glück auf Maränen zu versuchen, was auch promt ein Volltreffer war!
Drei schöne Maränen bis 46cm und ein Barsch konnten meiner Trockenfliege nicht wiederstehen


----------



## Blauortsand (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden sommer 2004*

Neid!!!
Mach weiter so und habe Spass!


----------



## René F (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden sommer 2004*

Ja, toll. 
Stachele mein "Fernweh" nach Schweden nur weiter an   

Nein, im Ernst: Viel Spaß da oben und weitere gute Fänge wünsch´ich dir  #h


----------



## Fxndlxng (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden sommer 2004*

Moin Andre,
haste Deinen Kescher auch dabei?  :q  :q  :q  
wünsche Dir weiterhin viel Petri Heil und mach ordentlich Fotos damit wir ein bischen teilhaben können an Deinem Urlaub.


----------



## Chrush (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden sommer 2004*

Gaaaaaaaaaanz hart an der Neidgrenze........  

bitte mehr Bilder...

evtl. Bericht???

TL
Chris


----------



## AndreL (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden sommer 2004*

Hi,
also den Bericht gibts wenn ich zurück bin, weil das wird mir etwas zu teuer über Datacard.
Aber einige Bilder habe ich noch................. :q  :q  :q 

P.S. Habe mir Heute ne neue Fliegenrute gekauft, und der erste Fisch mußte unbedingt ein Hecht sein! :e 
Aber es gab ja zum glück noch ein paar Maränen. :g


----------



## Truttafriend (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden sommer 2004*

Genial  #v 

Petri Heil zu den starken Fängen.


----------



## AndreL (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden sommer 2004*

Hier noch mal ein kleiner Muntermacher :q .


----------



## marioschreiber (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden sommer 2004*

"Du Sack!"   (Neid)


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden sommer 2004*

....suuper....schöne Fänge.... nicht das ich neidisch bin (naja, vielleicht ein klein wenig)....aber im Herbst versuche ich es Dir gleich zu tun


----------



## marioschreiber (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden sommer 2004*

@Vossi: Klappt das mit uns im Oktober ?

"Schweden wir kommen !"


----------



## Dorschdiggler (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden sommer 2004*



			
				Mario schrieb:
			
		

> Klappt das mit uns im Oktober


 .... jo...klappt  :q


----------



## AndreL (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden sommer 2004*

Hallo Leute,
ich habe hier ein kleines Problem! Das ist zwar nicht für diesen Urlaub zu lösen, aber villeicht für den nächsten.
Und zwar baut ein Einheimischer hier oben eine spezielle Trockenfliege, die äußerst fängig ist! Nun aber zu meinem Problem, der Mann hat offenbar einen Vertrag mit der hiesigen Fischereibehörde, deren Plan es zu sein scheint ein „automatisches“ C&R zu betreiben!
Das vermute ich weil die Haken die er für seine Fliegen benutzt so weich sind, das sie schon bei kleinen Fischen locker aufbiegen, was ich irgendwie nicht so richtig toll finde, da ich doch gerne selber entscheiden möchte welcher Fisch wieder schwimmen geht und welcher nicht.
Nun meine Frage, kann einer von euch die Dinger auf  VERNÜNFTIGEN Haken nachbinden wenn ich ein Muster zur Verfügung stelle?


----------



## marioschreiber (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden sommer 2004*

Ich denke da wird sich jemand finden ! (Timsen?) 

Bring sicherheitshalber ein paar mehr Exemplare mit. Ich würde gerne einen Blick darauf werfen!

Kannst du ein Bild hier reinstellen / oder die Fliege mal beschreiben ?


----------



## AndreL (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden sommer 2004*

Klar kann ich Mario,
ist aber ein "gebrauchtes" Exemplar, die neuen sind etwas heller und nicht so zerupft  .
Wie viele Fliegen soll ich denn ungefähr mitbringen?
 #g


----------



## AndreL (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden sommer 2004*

Ups,
habe das Foto vergessen. :r


----------



## marioschreiber (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden sommer 2004*

Nicht falsch verstehen, das war jetzt keine Bestellung ! 
Ich dachte nur das bestimmt noch ein paar Boardis mehr Interesse an der Fliege hätten. Und um sie nachzubinden ist es evtl. auch nicht verkehrt ein zwei Exemplare zu "sezieren". 
Ich bin zwar nicht so der "Trockenfliegen-Experte", aber so kompliziert siet die garnicht aus.


----------



## südlicht (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden sommer 2004*

@Mario: Wie, ihr fahrt im Oktober nach Schweden??? Ihr SÄCKE!!! #y


----------



## Bondex (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden sommer 2004*

@AndreL 
ich glaube auch, die bekomme ich hingetüdelt. Finde den Kopf sogar ein bissl fett für ´n Trockene. Wenn Du willst, binde ich Dir gerne ´nen Satz. Ein Original wäre nicht schlecht (wegen Größe, Body, den ich leider nur schlecht erkennen konnte) Sieht fast aus win´ne Mosquito-Fly #:


----------



## Bondex (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden sommer 2004*

PS super Fänge. Wollte dieses Jahr eigentlich nach Norge, aber wer weiß vielleicht bleibe ich schon in Schweden hängen. :q  :q  :q


----------



## marioschreiber (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden sommer 2004*

@Eric : Meinereiner, Richard (Mefo), Heiko (Gnilfz), Dirk (Digerko), Vossi (Dorschdiggler).... Es ist noch Platz für dich in der Hütte !


----------



## Bondex (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden sommer 2004*

@AndreL 
habe mal versucht nachzubinden. Hatte natürlich nicht den richtigen Haken in silber, aber den kann man ja besorgen genau wie das richtige Dubbing oder die Grizzlyhechel. Hier die Ergebnisse: #4


----------



## Dorschdiggler (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden sommer 2004*

Super Bondex.....war das das Ergebnis einer kurzen Nachtbindesession ??



			
				Mario schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist noch Platz für dich in der Hütte !


 .... aber nur mit den tuffigen Puschen    :q


----------



## marioschreiber (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden sommer 2004*



> .... aber nur mit den tuffigen Puschen
> __________________


Ohne kann er garnicht ! 

@Bondex : Super !


----------



## AndreL (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden sommer 2004*

@ Mario,
habe ich nicht falsch verstanden, wollte nur ausreichend "Material" zum sezieren mitbringen. :g 
@ Bondex, das sieht ja schon echt gut aus! :q  Ich bringe dir denn mal "einige" Muster mit. So jetzt muß ich erstmal wieder Fischen, habe nur noch 4 Tage


----------



## fly-martin (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden sommer 2004*

Hallo

Ich war vor kurzem auch in Schweden - genauer gesagt in Alvdalen ( etwas oberhalb von Mora / Siljan See - hier : Alvdalen ). 

Dort wurde mit fast genau derselben Fliege gefischt und auch mit einigen Fliegen aus dem AB-Magazin, z.B. Opa`s Tip

Ich schreib gerade am Bericht


----------



## südlicht (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden sommer 2004*

@Mario u. die Stubenfliege: 
Das klingt echt verlockend... Werde mal schauen wie es mit Urlaub aussieht... :q Von wann bis wann soll die Aktion denn stattfinden? Die "tuffigen" sind natürlich dabei, ohne sie kann ich nicht einschlafen.... 

Tight lines,
Eric :m


----------



## marioschreiber (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden sommer 2004*

@Südlicht : Donnerstag 7.10.04 bis Sonntag den 10.10.04
Wir hatten darüber gesprochen das wir evtl. schon Mittwoch Nachmittag oder Abernd fahren, dann hätten wir einen Tag gewonnen!


----------



## südlicht (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden sommer 2004*

Aaaaaalso, ich sach ma so ganz unverbindlich zu... :q  #h 
Das mit dem Urlaub bekomm ich hin..

...wie geil ist das denn..... #v 

Eric


----------



## Medo (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden sommer 2004*

Ihr könnt das gut haben!!!

Oktober nach Schweden
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich muss ohne Rute (Taschenkontrolle vor Abfahrt) nach Kreta

 
http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7002&LOCFROM=0201&type=ADD&id=792&fdate=20040713


----------



## taildancer (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden sommer 2004*

Musste der Link den unbedingt sein?
Ich weine jetzt und draussen regnet es!
Furchtbar...


----------



## Dorschdiggler (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden sommer 2004*



			
				Südlicht schrieb:
			
		

> ...wie geil ist das denn.....


 ... na richtig geil  :q


			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> Taschenkontrolle vor Abfahrt


 ... was willst Du auf Kreta auch mit 'ner Rute  ;+  da gibt's keine Nemos  :q  :q 


			
				Taildancer schrieb:
			
		

> Musste der Link den unbedingt sein?


 .... klar...der macht nochmal richtig Lust  :q  #h


----------



## südlicht (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden sommer 2004*

Na, dann stellt euch schon mal drauf ein: klick :q :q :q

Morgen wird der Urlaub klargemacht....  *freu*

Tight lines,
Eric :m


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden sommer 2004*

Mensch Eric....solange der Schuh "nur" River Grip heisst, hab ich ja gar keine Bedenken  :q   Hoffentlich klappt's  #h


----------



## südlicht (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden sommer 2004*

So, nu isses passiert!   

Hab Urlaub und bin mit von der Partie....  #v 

@Mario: Werde mich in den nächsten Tagen bei dir melden.... :q 

In "freudiger Erregung" TL ... (T uffige L atschen) :m


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden sommer 2004*



			
				Eric schrieb:
			
		

> Hab Urlaub und bin mit von der Partie....


  #6 


> TL ... (T uffige L atschen)


 ...mal eine ganz neue Intrpretation  :q  :q


----------



## südlicht (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden sommer 2004*

@Puck: Freu mich echt drauf! Und endlich sehen wir uns mal wieder.... 


Vor allem hab ich da dann 4 gestandene FliFis dabei, ist ja schon fast ein Intensivkurs für mich... *gg*

Ne, freu mich total auf Schweden... War 2000 das letzte Mal im gelobten Land. Bis auf Heiko kenne ich euch ja auch alle und von ihm hörte ich ja auch nur Gutes...


----------



## marioschreiber (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden sommer 2004*

#v  #v  #v


----------



## südlicht (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden sommer 2004*

@mario: bring auch pfeifentabak mit  :q 

in gedanken bin ich schon mit den tuffigen in Sverige....  #v


----------



## Dorschdiggler (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden sommer 2004*



			
				Eric schrieb:
			
		

> 4 gestandene FliFis


  ;+  ;+  ;+ 
...wer sind denn die  ;+  :q 
Freue mich auch schon  #h


----------



## südlicht (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden sommer 2004*

@Vossi:
stimmt, hab mich verzählt, sind ja 5 ! :q 
..werde auf jeden Fall meine Fliegenpeitsche(n) auch einpacken.... ne 5/6er und ne 8er müssten doch reichen....  :g 


hey, noch 82 Tage :q  :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden sommer 2004*



			
				Eric schrieb:
			
		

> hey, noch 82 Tage


 ....Yeaaahhh....  
Mario....klär uns doch mal auf über die Örtlichkeiten  :q 
PM oder Mail geht natürlich auch  #g


----------



## AndreL (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden sommer 2004 DER BERICHT*

Hallo Leute,
nun ist auch dieser Urlaub in die Vergangenheit übergegangen  , aber es war wirklich eine Tolle Zeit auch wenn uns nur 2 Wochen Zeit zur Verfügung standen, wovon ich effektiv eine Woche geangelt habe.
Los ging die Tour am Freitag den 02.07 gegen 18 Uhr mit dem genialen Plan morgens zum Frühstück in Hede/Schweden anzukommen was sich im nachhinein als die einzigst blöde Idee des ganzen Urlaub rausstellte :r , weil man nach 13,5h Fahrt am Morgen "etwas" müde ist und nachdem man gesagt bekommt das man gegen die Absprache das Haus nicht um 7 sondern erst um 11 Uhr beziehen kann auch noch etwas gereizt :e ! 
Wir haben die Wartezeit damit genutzt im Wald eine kleine Elchsafari mit dem Auto zu machen, was leider keinen Elch vor die Linse brachte, aber die Zeit schneller vergehen ließ #u .
Gegen 11 Uhr hatten wir dann endlich den Wagen entladen unsere Sachen Urlaubsgerecht verstaut, das Bier kaltgestellt und die Sauna angeheitzt. #v 
Meine Verlobte ist dann erstmal die Matratzen testen gegangen und ich MUßTE UNBEDINGT ans WASSER. Der erste Angeltripp gestaltete sich allerdings aus 2 Gründen recht schwierig, zum 1. war sehr viel Wasser in meinem Lieblingsfluß, 2. kann man tatsächlich vergessen vor lauter müdigkeit die Fliegenrute auch zu bewegen................. #u , aber einige schöne Bachforellen konnten meiner Fliege trotzdem nicht wiederstehen. Der Abend des 1. Tages verlief eher unspektakulär, Ein Weizen geöffnet, eingefüllt und auf dem Sofa eingepennt! #q 
Am nächsten Morgen (so gegen 10 Uhr ) erstmal Brötchen geholt gefrrühstückt und danach neuer Plan, ab zum See wegen den hohen Wasserständen in den kleinen Flüssen. Hier gestaltet sich das Fliegenfischen wegen der ganzen Bäume sehr schwierig (ich brauche nächstes Jahr ein BB) aber es brachte viele schöne Rotgetupfte die an der 5er ne Menge Spass gemacht haben und auch in der Küche wie erwartet super wahren. :q .
Als ich nach hause kam empfing mich meine Maus mit Tollen neuigkeiten.... Das Scheißhaus neigte dazu nur noch seeeeeeeeeehr langsam abzulaufen. Das ist hier bei uns ja nicht so das Problem in Schweden muß man allerdings 2!!!!!! Tage auf einen "Sanitärtechniker" warten. :r  Kein Problem für Männer aber es gab massive Einsprüche seitens meiner Verlobten was letztendlich dazu führte das ICH im Urlaub mein Berufliches Fachwissen anwenden mußte, den Lokus abschrauben das Problem beseitigen alles wieder Montieren Usw  (das brachte uns einen kleinen Preisvorteil auf die Mietkosten).
Am Sonntag und Montag wahren Etspannung pur in der hauseigenen Sauna angesagt. Dienstag mußte ich erstmal ne Shoppingtour zu allen mir bekannten Angelläden zwischen Vemdalen und Östersund machen mit dem Ziel die Urlaubskasse zu erleichtern was mir auch perfekt gelang indem ich Ua. eine neue Fliegenrute und diversen "Kleinkram" kaufte.  :q  
In den nachsten Tagen folgten mehrere Trips an den Kraftwergsregulierten Ljusnan der etwa 20-40m breit ist, und je nach Stelle unzählige Märänen (und damit auch IMMER Hechte) oder schöne Aschen beherbergt. Das Ergebnis dieser Ausflüge sind insgesamt 8 Maränen 4 Hechte und 1 Schöner Barsch gewesen! :q  :q  :q  Ausserdem habe ich aus eigener Dusseligkeit eine der größten Äschen vergeigt die ich je am Haken hatte weil ich viel zu heftig Druck ausgeübt habe um den Fisch zu stranden. #q  #q 
Einige schöne Äschen und Bachforellen habe ich nach sinkenden Wasserständen in den kleinen Flüssen auch noch landen können.
Zu Ende ging der Urlaub mit einer unvergleichlich tollen PartyWOCHE nachdem meine einheimischen Freunde von ihrem Familienurlaub aus Stockholm zurückkamen  #2 . Der einzige Nachteil daran ist nur das man nach echten Schwedenpartys oft am nächsten Tag leicht angeschlagen ist und dadurch sämtliche Angelaktivitäten beeinträchtigt werden. Mein Fazit, ein wirklich toller Urlaub mit vielen Fischen und anderen schönen Momenten. 
Aber eins steht fest, nächstes mal muß ein BB mit aufgrund der sehr schwierigen Platzverhältnisse an den Seen und dem großen Fluß.


----------



## AndreL (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden sommer 2004*

Ach ja,
@Truttafriend, jetzt bin ich für alle Fragen offen!

Und noch einige Fotos.
P.S. in dem Plastikkanister ist KEIN Wasser! #2


----------



## marioschreiber (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden sommer 2004*

:k  :k  :k 
Neid !!!
Ich muss noch bis Oktober warten bis ich wieder in Schweden sein darf 
Und dann sind leider auch nur fünf Tage drinn! Aber NUR zum angeln !


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden sommer 2004*



			
				AndreL schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. in dem Plastikkanister ist KEIN Wasser


  #2  #2  :q  :q 

Goile Billers......
Ich sabber hier schon so vor mich hin  :q 

@ MArio.....  :z  :z


----------



## Gnilftz (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden sommer 2004*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> :k  :k  :k
> Neid !!!
> Ich muss noch bis Oktober warten bis ich wieder in Schweden sein darf
> Und dann sind leider auch nur fünf Tage drinn! Aber NUR zum angeln !



Aber nen kleinen Kanister nehmen wir auch mit, odda???  :q #2 :q
Ich denke, daß wir in Svenska ne Menge Spaß haben werden...
In diesem Sinne: eat, sleep, go fishing!!!
@ AndreL
super Pics!!!  #6 
TL
Heiko #h


----------



## AndreL (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden sommer 2004*

@Gnilftz,
den kleinen Kannister gibts vor Ort, den Inhalt stellen die netten Schweden in ruhigen Nächten in liebevoller Handarbeit her #g .

Ach übrigens, ihr erinnert euch bestimmt noch an mein Fliegenproblem #q , wem von euch darf ich denn ein Exemplar zum sezieren und nachbauen zusenden?????
 :b


----------



## Gnilftz (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden sommer 2004*



			
				südlicht schrieb:
			
		

> So, nu isses passiert!
> 
> Hab Urlaub und bin mit von der Partie....  #v
> 
> ...



Moin Erik,
auch wenn ich nach dem Bild von den tuffigen Latschen noch etwas geblendet bin, versuch ich mal n
willkommen im Schwedenclub 
zu tippen!!!   
Ich kann mir gar nicht vorstellen,
daß Vossi was Gutes über mich erzählt hat...  #y 
Wir sehen uns im Oktober!  :z 
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## südlicht (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden sommer 2004*

Hai Heiko! :q

Ja, meine geliebten Tuffies... muss nur nochmal die Sohle neu kleben und eventuell Spikes einschrauben.... Sieht gefährlicher aus, wenn ich HH Hbhf. umsteige... ;-) Bin gerade am Überlegen, ob ich mir nicht noch die pinke Fireline auf die Technium spule...  (Ihr merkt, es wird ein warmer Oktober.... #d )

Ne, im Ernst... Freu mich total auf die Tour und denke, dass wir viel Spass haben werden. Fischen, Fischen, Fischen, n paar Fliegen tüdeln, ein Kanisterchen leeren und Fischen... :q 

Wir bleiben in Kontakt...  :g 

Tight lines,
Eric :m


----------



## Gnilftz (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden sommer 2004*

Moin Eric,
Du kannst auch bis Lübeck fahren und ich sammel Dich am HBF ein.
Ich freu mich auch schon auf die Tour, weiß jemand, ob der Eman in der Zeit noch offen ist???
Wenn der Oktober soooo warm wird, solltest Du Dir ein Zimmer mit dem Eierdiggler teilen...  
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden sommer 2004*



			
				Gnilfz schrieb:
			
		

> ein Zimmer mit dem Eierdiggler teilen...


  :c 
Nu auch das noch  :c .. ich kann da doch nix für und es ist auch schon sooo lange her ...... Mario hat mir schon einen Platz zugewiesen.... In der Garage  :c


----------



## südlicht (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden sommer 2004*

.... in der Garage?? Da warten doch schon die 6 Schwedinnen.....(zum Reden natürlich  ) :q  :q

@Heiko: Werde mich melden sobald ich eine Zugverbindung rausgesucht habe. Ist ja noch abhängig davon, wann wir eigentlich fahren... 

Jetzt gehts erst mal vom 02. bis 13.08. nach Rügen (Frauchen kommt von dort...), mal sehen, was da so zu holen ist.... 

Tight lines,
Eric :m


----------



## marioschreiber (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden sommer 2004*

Eric , du kannst auch gerne einen Tag früher anreisen! 
Ich würde dich in Puttgarden oder Oldenburg aufpicken und du pennst hier erstmal eine nacht! 
Am Mittwoch können wir dann ausgeruht die fahrt nach Schweden in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## südlicht (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden sommer 2004*

@Mario: Das hört sich doch seeeeehr gut an....  

Werde mich dann mal nach einer Verbindung umschauen... Wann wär denn meine Ankunft für dich am Besten? Uhrzeittechnisch gesehen.... 

Tight lines,
Eric :m


----------



## marioschreiber (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden sommer 2004*

Egal, hauptsache ich kann ausschlafen !  ( Urlaub vom 4. Okt. bis zum 16. )


----------



## Dorschdiggler (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden sommer 2004*



			
				Mario schrieb:
			
		

> Urlaub vom 4. Okt. bis zum 16.


 .... so stand es auch bei mir.... wenn ich eben schon schweren Herzens den Bodetreff abgesagt habe, so fällt mir das hier um einiges schwerer......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....... Urlaub gestrichen....und wahrscheinlich die nächsten Monate Samstagsarbeit..... #c  #q ..... Viel Spaß mit den Fischen..... und tut mir einen Gefallen : Sprecht mich bitte nicht auf Schweden an...... es könnte sonst etwas schlimmes passieren.....


----------



## marioschreiber (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden sommer 2004*

*s C H E I S S E !!! *


----------



## südlicht (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden sommer 2004*

Mööööönsch Vossi....

das stimmt mich jetzt allerdings etwas traurig.... :c 

Hoffe, man sieht sich trotzdem bald mal wieder....

Tight lines,
Eric


----------



## Cyberhardy (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schweden sommer 2004 DER BERICHT*

Hallo an alle, fahre letzte Juli-woche für 2 Wochen nach Vemhan bei Vemdalen. Kann jemand Tipps für BF, ÄS und Saibl. geben ? Ort, Gewässer ?  Bin mit meinen Söhnen das erste Mal zusammen in Schweden und bin für -- ! -- jeden ---!!!  guten Tipp dankbar. Auch was das berühmte Mückenmittel betrifft . Gruß an alle vom Schwedenneuling Cyberhardy


----------



## AndreL (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schweden sommer 2004 DER BERICHT*



Cyberhardy schrieb:


> Hallo an alle, fahre letzte Juli-woche für 2 Wochen nach Vemhan bei Vemdalen. Kann jemand Tipps für BF, ÄS und Saibl. geben ? Ort, Gewässer ?  Bin mit meinen Söhnen das erste Mal zusammen in Schweden und bin für -- ! -- jeden ---!!!  guten Tipp dankbar. Auch was das berühmte Mückenmittel betrifft . Gruß an alle vom Schwedenneuling Cyberhardy



Na da hast du dir aber gleich eine der schönsten Gegenden in Schweden ausgesucht!
Zu deiner Frage,
Aktuelle Informationen vor Ort erhältst du bei Eckbergs Fiske & Fritid in Vemdalen. Gunnar weiß im Prinzip immer was wo und wie geht und er hat auch ALLES was du brauchst um zu fangen! Er ist übrigens auch auf Fachbook vertreten.
Angelscheine für drei der angrenzenden Gebiete kannst du Übrigens online oder per SMS kaufen KLICK.
Infos über Vemhan bekommst du HIER.

Nun aber zum wesentlichen,
die absolute Top Stelle in der Region für Äschen befindet sich bei Linsell: N62 11.241 E13 51.614
Allerdings sollte der Wasserstand nicht zu hoch sein und du solltest mit Fliege fischen. Mit Spinner/Wobbler usw. auch Würmer sind dort sehr schöne Forellen zu fangen.
Desweiteren ist der Bergsjön zu nennen, der See wird regelmäßig mit Regenbogenforellen besetzt, ist aber in keinster Weise mit einem Forellenpuff zu vergleichen. Makellose große Fische.
Was auch immer eine gute Idee ist ist der Ljusnan in Hede direkt hinter dem Kraftwert am Halfari. Unmengen Maränen und auch Hechte sowie Barsch.
Ausserdem kann ich dir anbieten einen Schwedischen Surfstick (prepaid) auszuleiben.


----------



## Cyberhardy (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schweden sommer 2004*

Hallo Andre, Das sind ja wirklich super Infos. Vielen Dank. Vor allem das mit dem Surfstick findet mein großer superklasse. Wegen der Fliegengröß, am besten klein ?  mein kleiner würde gerne mit seiner Blikerrute ein paar Forellen im Bach blinkern. Hast Du dafür auch einen Tipp. ?  kommen wir generell mit Watstiefeln aus oder sollten es besser Wathosen sein ?


----------

